# 1x Tesla Model S 85 battery module block , 24V, 250Ah,5.2kWh 3200mAh cell



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

1x Tesla Model S 85 battery module block , 24V, 250Ah,5.2kWh 3200mAh cell On Ebay

Price: $950.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-Tesla-Model-S-85-battery-module-block-24V-250Ah-5-2kWh-3200mAh-cell/173744320608?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Can't really tell because of the poor resolution, but the cells look like they are rusted. Are they? If so, why?


----------

